# My Very Latest Impulse Buy



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

I am in the process of seriously pimping up my  KITCHEN


----------



## Bloden (Aug 18, 2016)

There's nice...is there a picture?!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Bloden said:


> There's nice...is there a picture?!




If you click on the KITCHEN in the original post there is a hyperlink


----------



## Robin (Aug 18, 2016)

Bloden said:


> There's nice...is there a picture?!


Click on the word KITCHEN and all will be revealed in its shiny glory! I think mine cost a tenner...but it is manually operated.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you click on the KITCHEN in the original post there is a hyperlink


OooooOoooh, I see.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 18, 2016)

Oo-er, Mrs. There's posh. No more sticky finger prints on the lid. Very appealing...if it wasn't for the price!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

I am sick to the proverbial of cleaning the lid and top of my old stainless steel thing. Every time you even look at it the fingerprints quite literally stick 2 fingers up at you. No more of that thank you. I was with another erm..........friend at the weekend and she had one and of course monkey see monkey want


----------



## Amigo (Aug 18, 2016)

I've heard of 'come over and see my etchings DL' but 'come over and see my clever bin' is a new one! Lol

I like it actually. Mine just needs a slight touch and it opens but this takes it to a new level 
Oh my goodness, I've just seen the price! Hubbie said he'd eat the rubbish first!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 18, 2016)

I thought this was about a deodorant at first ...

...then I saw the post, then I said "_What kitchen_?" then I saw the 3rd post about the link and I said "_oh_!"

would this bin survive a ninja deposit i.e. sneaking up on it from the side or the rear Kato-like to deposit some of life's domestic jetsam? ...or does it only know that someone's coming to dump stuff when you're virtually on top of it in a US Army style military tactic _and_ had sent it an e-mail three weeks ago confirming the appointment?

yours as ever
Alarmist Cigarette


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2016)

Blimey! Does it contain a singularity and transport the rubbish to another galaxy far, far away? I'd check if your house insurance covers you for Hawking radiation


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 18, 2016)

This is fascinating, I've never seen a "my bin's better than your bin" discussion before. Never seen an impulse bought bin either. I have to say, though, if those are the impulses you get when visiting lady friends, DL, you really ought to speak to your doctor.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 18, 2016)

My bin cost me £14.99 from Wilkos years ago and it does me fine! You're just showing off here ￼


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I thought this was about a deodorant at first ...
> 
> ...then I saw the post, then I said "What kitchen?" then I saw the 3rd post about the link and I said "oh!"
> 
> ...




I am strictly a Brut man and maybe a bit of Old Spice as Baby Spice never responded to the email I sent her inviting her to come paintballing. The said bin is an object of sheer engineering beauty. Who really wants to stick rubbish in it when I can stuff my old chippy wrappers down the back of my settee? As regards the ninja's? All I can add at this stage is COWABUNGA!!!!!!! So Mr. Avante Garde Nicorette that just about sums it up in a nutshell or maybe even a turtle shell 








Northerner said:


> Blimey! Does it contain a singularity and transport the rubbish to another galaxy far, far away? I'd check if your house insurance covers you for Hawking radiation





No on the singularity. no on the far away galaxy, no on the Hawking radiation but I am covered for theft, subsidence, new for old on my personal stuff including my Guiness, beer, wine, whisky and most important of all my Batman pyjamas. See I have all the important stuff covered


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> ... and most important of all *my Batman pyjamas*.


I thought you of all people would have had 'The Joker'

As ever
_A long(ish) Minaret_


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> This is fascinating, I've never seen a "my bin's better than your bin" discussion before. Never seen an impulse bought bin either. I have to say, though, if those are the impulses you get when visiting lady friends, DL, you really ought to speak to your doctor.




To let you into a small secret Mike I didn't actually post the the thing up here to suggest anything of mine was better than anything of anybody else's. I will bow your obvious greater experience on that topic


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I thought you of all people would have had 'The Joker'
> 
> As ever
> _A long(ish) Minaret_




i am something of a sucker for Catwoman. I once went to a fancy dress party and there was a lady there dressed as the said feline lady. I asked her to 'Get her Ertha Kitts out' The silly woman just slapped me across the face and threw a drink over my head. See you soon my most illustrious 4 bed caravanette


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> My bin cost me £14.99 from Wilkos years ago and it does me fine! You're just showing off here ￼




Rosie it offers a great opening one liner for me ' Hello madam would you like to see the thing that stands upright in my kitchen? No, oh well I suppose a little *hanky panky* might be too much to ask for then?'



*Hanky panky* may of course be substituted for whatever local terminology is used in your part of the world for ****************


----------



## Annette (Aug 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> anything of mine was better than anything of anybody else's


Other than your bad taste in jokes, obviously...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 18, 2016)

Lawdy...that makes my poor old Brabantia pedal bin look like an antique


----------



## grovesy (Aug 18, 2016)

I would it to empty itself and take it to the wheelie bin for that money!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Lawdy...that makes my poor old Brabantia pedal bin look like an antique




I think not. The Brabantia I looked at is super posh.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 18, 2016)

Aye, but mine's about 20 years old...and I'm afraid that nothing in my life is in any way posh.  I have to come here to see how the other half live.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Aye, but mine's about 20 years old...and I'm afraid that nothing in my life is in any way posh.  I have to come here to see how the other half live.




Best you look at the other lot then.  All you get from me is cheap, poor and very single. This frees me to buy whatever the hell I like which makes me extremely happy


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2016)

Is it easier for the servant to empty ?    Posh !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 18, 2016)

Is this up your alley??????

http://most-expensive.com/trash-can


----------



## Amigo (Aug 18, 2016)

That DL has just been looking for an opportunity to out-brag me since I revealed that my washing machine can be interrogated on the Internet! Lol 

The white goods and kitchen appliances are taking over...be very afraid!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh no we desperately need a new bin and now Mark is looking at this one!! Diabeticliberty if he buys it you owe me lots of wine and Dark rum and cocktails because I will no longer be able to afford them!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 18, 2016)

PS Mark said does it close itself or does it have to be closed manually?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 18, 2016)

It closes itself. You don't need to touch it at all


----------



## AJLang (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 18, 2016)

All I can say is mine's bigger than yours!

Or, bin there, done that.

Andy


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 19, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> All I can say is mine's bigger than yours!


Now, now boys.  Let's not go there


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

Get you Mr Fancy Pants...... or should that be Mr Fancy Bin!!! I make do with a bag hanging on a draw in the kitchen for general bits!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

And you mocked my potential impulse buy ...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Get you Mr Fancy Pants...... or should that be Mr Fancy Bin!!! I make do with a bag hanging on a draw in the kitchen for general bits!!!




The only thing fancy about my pants is my arse is hanging out of them. Fancy? Nahhhhhhhh. Rough as? Absolutely


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> And you mocked my potential impulse buy ...




Yes I did


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> And you mocked my potential impulse buy ...


I've just looked at the chair and it's stunning.  I hope you bought it.  You can't have too much colour in your life IMO.  Having things that match and co-ordinate is all well and good, but look at how jolly mealtimes can be if you're prepared to flaunt convention:


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 19, 2016)

I had an automatic bin that cost me £40. I thought great! No more dirty lid! How wrong l was. Despite the fact l never touched it, it got filthy. Never bothered changing the batteries when they ran out.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I had an automatic bin that cost me £40. I thought great! No more dirty lid! How wrong l was. Despite the fact l never touched it, it got filthy. Never bothered changing the batteries when they ran out.




YOU WHAT????????????????????????????????????????? 


If all else fails then impulse buy No 2 which was made while in John Lewis' collecting impulse buy No 1 certainly cannot fail. It even provides loads of colour at meal times in honour of Marsbartubeofsmarties 













Blue and green make fine early autumnal colours for dinner in my back garden


----------



## KateR (Aug 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Click on the word KITCHEN and all will be revealed in its shiny glory! I think mine cost a tenner...but it is manually operated.


Mine too, lol.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 19, 2016)

The Internet is scary - all I did was click on KITCHEN to look at your bin and now, whatever website I'm on, a John Lewis ad for the bloomin bin pops up!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> YOU WHAT?????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> If all else fails then impulse buy No 2 which was made while in John Lewis' collecting impulse buy No 1 certainly cannot fail. It even provides loads of colour at meal times in honour of Marsbartubeofsmarties
> 
> ...



writing as_ (shhh ...don't tell ...a Health & Safety person) _you need to get a new bricky. That part of wall by the path looks decidedly dodgy and, after a few scoops of Mr Haig's tincture, might present you with an unexpected non-D reason to visit the medicos.


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2016)

Bloden said:


> The Internet is scary - all I did was click on KITCHEN to look at your bin and now, whatever website I'm on, a John Lewis ad for the bloomin bin pops up!


Me too! Big brother is watching us!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2016)

Bloden said:


> The Internet is scary - all I did was click on KITCHEN to look at your bin and now, whatever website I'm on, a John Lewis ad for the bloomin bin pops up!


Just clear out your cookies, and DL's bin will disappear into the ether.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> YOU WHAT?????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> If all else fails then impulse buy No 2 which was made while in John Lewis' collecting impulse buy No 1 certainly cannot fail. It even provides loads of colour at meal times in honour of Marsbartubeofsmarties



That's a mighty fine looking bottle DL.  If you manage to polish off the contents before the meet up in Birmingham I'd be happy to take the empty off your hands.   I'm sure there's something artsy/craftsy I could do with it.

On a different subject...my JLP pop-ups have just shown me the liners for your posh new bin.  Have you seen how much they cost!?!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> writing as_ (shhh ...don't tell ...a Health & Safety person) _you need to get a new bricky. That part of wall by the path looks decidedly dodgy and, after a few scoops of Mr Haig's tincture, might present you with an unexpected non-D reason to visit the medicos.




The brickwork is No 117. That is 117 on a list of about ten million jobs that I have scheduled for after the salmon season finishes


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's a mighty fine looking bottle DL.  If you manage to polish off the contents before the meet up in Birmingham I'd be happy to take the empty off your hands.   I'm sure there's something artsy/craftsy I could do with it.
> 
> On a different subject...my JLP pop-ups have just shown me the liners for your posh new bin.  Have you seen how much they cost!?!




The bottle will be dead tomorrow evening. You are most welcome to the empty. I may also be able to furnish you with another 3 or 4 (crates) by the time Birmingham comes around 


I ordered a hunder bags last night for twenty quid. That amounts to twenty pence each. It costs me more than that for carrier bags every time I go and buy pork chops and a toilet brush from the pork chop and toilet brush shop


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

I would be most interested to see what you make with them. If you could make empty ones into full ones I really would love you for all eternity


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I would be most interested to see what you make with them. If you could make empty ones into full ones I really would love you for all eternity


Why not make your own?  


*A Wee Dram!*





Diabetes is an expensive disease to treat and manage, and costs are increasing all the time with new, more expensive therapies and an ever-increasing number of new diagnoses. How can these costs be reduced? Is there some way that we can take advantage of the natural sweetness of a diabetic’s urine – first observed in ancient times and giving the disease its name – and generate some kind of income from it?

Indeed there is! London designer James Gilpin has proposed using the sugar-heavy urine excreted by diabetics to ferment high-end single whisky! Imagine then, the scenario: diabetics regularly attending at their local distillery in order to supply this valuable resource, gaining credits in return in order to fund their treatment! The resultant spirit can then be sold throughout the world, carrying the renowned imprimatur of the Scottish Government!

(With huge thanks to @CureT1Diabetes for the inspiration!)

Another diabetic? Ah! Please just join the queue
And pick a flagon of your choice from those in front of you.
I hope you’ve been behaving, and kept those levels high!
We have to keep the quality up – it’s hard, but we must try!

What’s that? You’ve never done this? You’re newly-diagnosed?
Then let me tell you what the Scottish Government has proposed!
You’ll know it costs a lot to treat you, now you’re diabetic?
Well here’s a way we’re hoping that you’ll help us to offset it!

You’ll have to come here twice a week to earn your testing strips,
And glug a flagon of this juice – no dainty little sips!
You might try eating salted nuts to sharpen up your thirst,
Then hopefully your bladder will be full up fit to burst!

Then make your way just over there – you’ll see a wooden trough,
Try to hold your breath because the smell might make you cough!
When you’re finished, shake your thing so we don’t lose a drop,
And in return then you will earn a voucher for our shop!

You’ll find a nice selection there of whiskies we’ve produced – 
We sell them all around the world, so health costs are reduced!
So, if you’ve ever wondered what’s beneath a Scotsman’s kilt,
It’s a pint or two of liquid gold, and ne’er a drop is spilt!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

You really are one sick lizard Louie


----------



## Bloden (Aug 19, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Just clear out your cookies, and DL's bin will disappear into the ether.


How much insulin will I need for these cookies? Seriously tho, how do I do that then?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I would be most interested to see what you make with them. If you could make empty ones into full ones I really would love you for all eternity


For Christmas presents I make bottles of my own version of a Baileys style drink (brandy, cream, eggs, coffee, vanilla, chocolate etc).  It probably wouldn't appeal to a single malt drinker, but my girlfriends mop it up.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 19, 2016)

Bloden said:


> How much insulin will I need for these cookies? Seriously tho, how do I do that then?




Go into your Internet settings. You should be able to find a pane in the settings menu that will enable you to clear your cookies, cache and lots of other stuff that the internet uses to track your movements and push advertising your way about stuff of which you have absolutely no interest whatsoever. You can also delete your browsing history and other saved data but be careful what you remove as some of the settings will clear your saved passwords for sites that you regularly visit and this will mean that you will have to resubmit your log in details. If you get stuck gimme a shout and I will provide you with more specific advice


----------



## Bloden (Aug 20, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Go into your Internet settings. You should be able to find a pane in the settings menu that will enable you to clear your cookies, cache and lots of other stuff that the internet uses to track your movements and push advertising your way about stuff of which you have absolutely no interest whatsoever. You can also delete your browsing history and other saved data but be careful what you remove as some of the settings will clear your saved passwords for sites that you regularly visit and this will mean that you will have to resubmit your log in details. If you get stuck gimme a shout and I will provide you with more specific advice


Ta, DL. I had no idea that cookies (mmmm, choc chip) were tracking devices. It's like driving a car this computing lark - who knows what goes on under the bonnet?!


----------

